# Possible Vizsla Mix?



## CincyBio (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello all! I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but it seems like the best bet. We got Norman about 2 and a half weeks ago from a rescue organization. They had him listed as a bloodhound mix, which I could tell probably wasn't right when we got him. I thought he was likely a coonhound mix, but after looking around online, it seems like he might have some Vizsla in him. I haven't seen any bloodhounds or coonhounds with the liver nose. He is skinny but healthy at 14 weeks and just about 18 pounds but I'm not sure on the height. I can try to get better pictures of him standing up, but these are just what I have for right now. The dog he is laying next to is our 45 pound Aussie mix. What do you all think; could Norman be a possible Vizsla mix?


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes. He looks like one. Watch for some of the vizsla traits.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

DNA test!


----------



## CincyBio (Dec 31, 2015)

I would say he has some Vizsla traits, but some of them could just be general puppy traits and we'll just need to watch as he gets older. He can be very vocal and is definitely playful, and when he gets tired he wants to be right on top of you to nap.

I've thought about the DNA test, but I have seen a lot of mixed reviews.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He looks to me like he has some Vizsla blood, for sure. And definitely more Vizsla than Bloodhound. His ears are a little shorter, kind of like a Lab's. In any case, Norman is a real cutie!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Norman looks to me like he has the right colour coat and nose. His head looks like it is the right shape. His eyes look like they're the right colour. His ears are too short but look like v ears. His nails look too light to me though. I definitely see vizsla but a bit of something else possibly......... What is his personality like so far?


----------



## CincyBio (Dec 31, 2015)

MCD said:


> Norman looks to me like he has the right colour coat and nose. His head looks like it is the right shape. His eyes look like they're the right colour. His ears are too short but look like v ears. His nails look too light to me though. I definitely see vizsla but a bit of something else possibly......... What is his personality like so far?


I'm sure there is something else in there and who knows if maybe a mix of other dogs coud make him look vizsla like also. His ears do seem more lab like and he seems to keep them slightly raised and they hang lower when hes just laying around. His nails have grown out now and are much closer to his coat color. For some reason the tips are white/tan but it looks like it's growing out. 

He's very smart and playful. Already picking up basic commands even though he can be a little stubborn. He wants to play with our aussie regularly, but he can be pretty nibble when he does. Its hard to tell if hes trying to be dominant or not, but our aussie is very docile and submissive. Same goes for trying to play with people. He gets nibbuy when he wants to play and is very energetic in spurts. When he naps, he wants to be on top of you or at least in contact with you. He's pretty good witb crating and doesn't cry if we are in the room and only crys for 5-10 minutes or so when we aren't. He does get very concerned when either my wife or I leave the room he's with us in and he can't see us, even if the other one of us is still there.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, whatever he is, he's a cutie..and all puppies are little gifts anyways that grow up to be even bigger ones!


----------



## CincyBio (Dec 31, 2015)

Gingerling said:


> Well, whatever he is, he's a cutie..and all puppies are little gifts anyways that grow up to be even bigger ones!


Thank you! 

Absolutely. At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter his breed. He's very sweet and we definitely love having him in our family.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Eyes, coat, and nose color look correct to be vizsla.
Ears, and muzzle suggest a different breed. 
No matter the mix he's cute.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

CincyBio said:


> Gingerling said:
> 
> 
> > Well, whatever he is, he's a cutie..and all puppies are little gifts anyways that grow up to be even bigger ones!
> ...



....and we welcome you to our family!


----------



## Riley <3 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Thank you for this post! Confirmation of Riley*

Hello there, our girl Riley looks just like your rescue! I've been searching for over a year on photos similar, and we have a match with your rescue! Also another that is Vizsla, beagle and pitbull mix via http://www.dailypuppy.com/dogs/kd-the-vizsla-mix_2009-08-05. 

We rescued our Riley from outside of Richmond from a lovely foster family that took her in and nursed her back to health. It is hard to imagine why cruel people would have left her wandering astray in the cold during winter at 7 months. Needless to say, she is safe, healthy & happy and is our favorite girl! I am now convinced she is a V mix, very closely resembling your dog. Does she have a hound bark/howl? She's so quiet ... until something alerts her and she belts out this howl that is big for her 45 pd. body! Also is a tracker, and drools down the side of her mouth while doing so - long, thick and slimy. Not sure if Vizslas howl or drool. Thanks for any response, and what a pretty girl you have rescued!


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

He has the nose color, hair length,texture and color, golden eyes with no white showing and even though short, the ears shape. Good chance he's a Vizsla mix.


----------

